# ISO SPICY chicken rub/marinade ideas for skewers



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 16, 2008)

....On the grill...

It seems no matter what I use I can't really get them spicy/flavorful. I'm not talking just heat, but I like flavor as well. I usually use some paprika or cumin but it never seems to "get" there. 

Tonight I plan on grilling some chicken skewers with some white rice....any ideas for a good marinade/rub? 

Unfortunately the grocery store is limited to the chillies too, but I can snag the common ones...


----------



## GB (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is my favorite. It has tons of flavor and you can tweak the heat to your liking by adjusting the cayenne amounts. It is best if you can rub this on the meat and let it sit in the fridge wrapped in plastic wrap for 24 hours, but even just rubbing it on moments before it hits the grill will work.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Apr 16, 2008)

RPMcMurphy said:


> ....On the grill...
> 
> It seems no matter what I use I can't really get them spicy/flavorful. I'm not talking just heat, but I like flavor as well. I usually use some paprika or cumin but it never seems to "get" there.
> 
> ...



here is one of my favorites i use when i grill chicken thighs.  

- 1/2 cup Sweet Chilli Sauce(found in the asia section of most supermarkets)
- 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
- 1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
- 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
- salt and pepper

just mix it all up, marinate, and grill.  nice sweet but spicy sauce!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

Try the one used for this recipe. Very similar to GB's. 
(Try making the beer can chicken too, it's AWESOME!)

Beer Can Chicken Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 16, 2008)

i've made beer can chicken before. Love it! GB's looks pretty good actually.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

I was looking up this marinade and a kid clicked me backwards!!!!!

Anyway this one is really good. Made both the beer can and this one this week. Sort of on a chicken bender I suppose!!! 

Recipes : Marinated Chicken and Vegetable Skewers with Creamy Italian Dressing : Food Network

Recipe says to use the oven but I grill them, everything is better when it tastes like fire!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 16, 2008)

I am partial to a good red curry paste. Great for heat, and flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 16, 2008)

For a "rub", if that is truly what you are looking for, it needs a few essential basics.  Here's a pretty standard rub I use all year long.

kosher salt
brown sugar
ground mustard
dried oregano
ground cumin
chili powder
onion powder
garlic powder
smoked paprika or regular if that's all you have

From there you can add any of these to suit your dish:

lime zest
red curry paste
coriander
dried orange peel

as you can see - it's endless.  

If it's a marinade just be sure you marinate long enough.

I love a marinade of soy sauce, brown sugar, spring onions, toasted (or dark) sesame oil, dry sherry, and sesame seeds.  If you hold out some of this marinade and heat thoroughly it makes a great sauce to use over the rice.


----------



## Carlos75 (May 14, 2008)

I like to use a marinade of onion, garlic, chilli pepper, lemon juice and some olive oil blended up. Leave overnight, it adds a great flavour - use a hotter chilli for more kick.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2008)

Neither paprika nor cumin are spicy you have to add some cayenne pepper there and it will work great. First two will give flavor the last one hit. Now do not forget salt and last but not least, shhhh… don't tell any body, it's a secret, so let's keep it between us, for flavor enhancement add a bit of brown sugar.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 14, 2008)

How about using a tandoori marinade... grilling on bbq will be an excellent alternative to the traditional tandoori method.

Mix some grated ginger and garlic, roasted and freshly ground coriander, ground cumin, all spice, turmeric, cayenne pepper or spicy version of paprika (there are several version of paprika, some mild, some quite spicy) mixed with full fat yogurt.  Adjust the amount of each spices to your liking.  Hope this helps.


----------

